# Cable de datos para Motorola c115



## pmm20 (Mar 24, 2007)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Pablo e hice el cable de datos para el Motorola c115. La intención es, usando el Hyperterminal, mandar comandos AT al celuar.
El problema es que una vez configurado el COM 1 y establecida la conexión, el hyperterminal no me deja escribir nada. Yo no se si es un problema del Windows o problema del cable. Aunque creo que el cable esta andando bien.
¿Habrá que poner el celular en algún modo especial para hacer esto?
¿Alguna idea de lo que está pasando?

Desde ya muchas gracias 
 

Saludos...


----------



## ars (Mar 24, 2007)

pmm20, qeutal , mira yo poseo una motorola c115 y me gustaria que me puedas facilitar como hacer el cable para la conexion y el soft qeu usas, y si hay alguna paginma con las coasas qeu se le pueden hacer ha etse cel, desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pmm20 (Mar 25, 2007)

El cable que hice es el mismo que el Data Cable Nokia RS-232, que ya fué publicado por Li-ion en este mismo foro.
Y en cuanto al soft que usé, te puedo decir que trate de hacerlo andar con el hyperterminal y el MobiMB, pero como ya dije antes, el Hyperterminal no me deja escribir nada y cuando quiero reconocer el cable con el MobiMB tampoco pasa nada.


----------



## hrv231 (May 23, 2007)

Cual de los dos tipos de cables hechos por Li-ion hiciste, el del Nokia o el del Siemens?


----------



## pmm20 (May 23, 2007)

Hice el cable Siemens


----------



## apjmax (Oct 11, 2007)

proba esto: bajate de www.unlockeasy.com el c115 unlocker y liberá el tel. si funciona, es que el cable esta bien armado. en ese caso me da la sensacion que puede ser incompatibilidad con y.t.
suerte.


----------



## oscareev (Feb 5, 2009)

pmm20, quisiera saber si ya pudiste dar con el chiste ese de conectarse al movil con el hyperterminal, se ser asi quisiera saber como lo lograste o si te puedo servir en algo con esta investigacion, quisiera saber inicialmente si este movil el c115 acepta comandos AT o que tipo de tramas, y cuales serian, enviame pronta respuesta necesito tener información para proyecto de universidad, gracias.

oscareev de hotmail.com


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 6, 2009)

no he encontrado el lugar exacto donde lo lei, pero creo que tienes que darle un codigo al cell para que se active el modo modem...

creo que es este:

**16379# 
"me aparece un menu llamado log de datos, con las siguientes opciones "iniciar log" "herramienta" "audifono". 
Hasta donde puedo entender esta relacionado con alguna forma de operación del aparato en modo modem, tiene la opción "modem on, trace on" en inciar log, "modem on, trace off" en herramienta y "switch to earpiece mode" en audifono."

y activas "modem on, trace off" ... eso creo, no recuerdo muy bien...

no lo puedo probar porque tengo un c139 que tiene la pantalla muerta...

espero que alguien mas sepa sobre esto y pueda aclararnos...

saludos...


----------



## oscareev (Feb 6, 2009)

Que bueno! me puedes ir ayudando. mira hice lo que dices y el menu que se despliega cuando se introduce
**16379#
     Log de datos
     Herramienta
*   Audifono

El * indica que esta seleccionado

Cuando se selecciona Log de datos 
                                         Modem On!
                                         Trace On!

Cuando se selecciona       Herramienta
                                          Modem On!
                                          Trace Off!

Quisiera saber si es posible dejar configurado el celular para que siempre este en uno de estos modos de lo contrario siempre y cada vez que se salga del menu (Log de datos) vuelve a su posicion por defecto que es Audifono y no es lo que se busca cuando se busca hacer una aplicacion con un microcontrolador.

elmo2
Te agradeceria me ayudaras con esta investigacion


----------



## elmo2 (Feb 6, 2009)

aqui en el foro hay ya 2 temas sobre usar cells con microcontroladores:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/conexion-celular-micro-2807/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/uso-celular-gsm-pic-pc-2730/

no los he leido completamente, pero tal vez puedas usar algo de lo que encuentres ahi...

tambien encontre una pagina que tiene una libreria para el arduino para permitir comunicacion del arduino con el cell y enviar sms o e-mails... especificamente con un motorola c168i...

http://code.google.com/p/sserial2mobile/

espero que te sirva...

yo no he hecho ningun experimento con microcontroladores, asi que mas no te puedo ayudar...

saludos...


----------



## diego_nj (Feb 11, 2009)

Hola OscareeV,

Yo tambien estoy interezado en controlar un cell desde un pic, la idea es comunicarse con otro cell, en mi pais es facil encontrar el Cell C115 de motorola, y quisiera corroborar si aceptan comnados AT para estudiarlos y empezar con el proyecto, podrias decirme, por favor si ya octuvistes algun avance despues de la prueba que hicistes,
Saludos

Diego


----------



## eenrique (Feb 11, 2009)

EL MOt C115 no acepta comandos AT, es un celular demasiado sencillo que no se presta para aplicaciones de modem gsm.


----------



## oscareev (Feb 11, 2009)

Les comento que lo unico que pude hacer con el C115 y C122 fue liberarlos con codigo subsidy, pero encontre un celular con el cual ya hice pruebas y fue con el motorola C261 y me fue de maravilla ya tengo los comandos AT y ya pude hacer llamadas desde el hyperterminal con windows vista enterprise x64, Ya estoy haciendo el PCB para los que esten interesados en hacer este tipo de desarrollos en unos dias lo pondre muy completo en este mismo tema.


----------



## diego_nj (Feb 11, 2009)

Felicitaciones  y muy buena noticia Oscareev,

voy a conseguirme el celular C261, comenzare a desarrollar el proyecto con este cell, espero con ancias la información que desarrollaste en tus pruebas.

Saludos
Diego


----------



## diego_nj (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola Oscareev,

Ya pude comunicarme con el cel motorola C261, desde el hyperterminal del windows via comnado AT.

le envia el comando AT, y me respondio con OK.
Asi mismo le envio el comando AT+CLAC, el cual hace que el terminal(celular) responda dando una lista de todos los comandos que soporta.
Y el terminal me respondio dando la lista de comandos, mi problema es que no dispongo del detalle que realiza cada comando.
Favor podria ayudarme con la información de los detalles de estos comandos AT del C261,

Gracias de antemano

Saludos
Diego


----------



## oscareev (Feb 17, 2009)

Bueno les comento que ya hice un tema aparte que trata sobre el envio de mensajes SMS con MOTOROLA C261

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/enviando-sms-motorola-c261-18422/

Suerte muchachos y ahora empecemos a probar el C139 a ver que pitos toca si posee esta habilidad.


----------

